# Toy reccomendations for Toy/Minature Puppies??



## poodlemum82

So I have just got a Minature/Toy (I am calling her a toy/Minature because I was told that she is a Shi-poo (so I am not sure how big she is going to be) at the moment she is quit small...) I am asking if you guys have some toy reccomendations for us (she really loves this little braid i made her (its big enough she cannot break it or swall it) she also has a big sqeeky donougt and the women we got her from gave us some stuff animals BUT i dont want her to think that chewing stuff animals are "ok" because i collect teddy bears...any suggestions on toys? Also is their any locals (Ontario (im near Kitchner/Waterloo) who would be interrersted in possibly play dates in the spring 2013?? 
Thanks for the responces,
dANNielle and baby Cloe


----------



## liljaker

Hi there and welcome. My mini just loves cat toys.....go figure. But, you may want to try some of them......


----------



## poodlemum82

lol yeah theirs an idea!~ my birds love cat balls lol


----------



## TrinaBoo

How about a Kong!


----------



## poodlemum82

might be an idea!


----------



## mom24doggies

She can definitely be taught the difference between your toys and hers.  I like to give mine lots of variety...they have rubber, rope, squeaky, plush, ball, and some stuff with more than one texture. Their favs are squeaky, soft toys. Especially the stuffless variety! Probably because they love to play tug with each other. Make sure they aren't too big to where your pup can't carry them comfortably (although some of my puppies favorite toys have been bigger than them! Lol...usually they eventually grew into it.) and not so small they can be easily ripped up and/or swallowed. Nothing too cheap either....my dogs rip cheap toys apart as soon as they arrive. They last no longer than 30 secs. Literally! Also, puzzle toys are great. Raven loves his puzzle ball. Originally it was for Trev, but Trev decided that rolling it around was too much work. He tried it then got bored. (Yeah I have one of "those" dogs. As soon as he figures something out it ceases to be fun. Even if food is involved.) So now Raven gets it. The sound of kibble rattling around is annoying, but at least it keeps him from tumping the trash over and trying to chew Trev's hair lol!


----------



## fjm

The best soft toys I have found are the IKEA children's toys - mine particularly love the rats and mice. They are the right size for small dogs, are very robust, and have paws and tails that are just right for chewing on. Other favourites are the Kylen squirrels in a tree, and others in the range - there used to be a seller on eBay whose prices were so low I saved a fortune even with paying to have them shipped to the UK.

Kongs are ideal, especially for keeping a puppy occupied when you are busy.

Home made toys are also good - make small holes in a plastic bottle, pop in a few bits of kibble or small treats, and off you go. One class I went to suggested dropping a few treats into a cardboard box, then filling the box with screwed up paper, empty loo rolls, etc - then stopped recommending this idea when I described just how much mess Sophy made as a result!


----------



## poodlemum82

thank you for all of the suggestions...Chloes and william are going to be so spoiled this christmas!! hehehehhe


----------



## Poodlemama99

I buy those tiny Beanie babies that McDonald's used for happy meals. You can get them on eBay really cheap. I just throw them out when the stuffing starts coming out. They are great for little dogs.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Lily's-Mom

I would shy away from "human" toys, untilyou know if she's going to chew through them. You don't want her to eat any styrofoam or other stuffing that could harm her. Also, be especially careful about plastic eyes, etc on toys. I bought a cheap dog toy fro Lily and wasn't paying attention and it had those hard plastic eyes and within minutes Lily had pulled them out and was chewing them! I like Kongs (esp. if she is a chewer) and various stuffed toys and balls for playing. Lily's favorite toy is a bunny (I think it's made by Hartz) that I got at the supermarket. 
BTW, if that's Chloe on your avatar, she's adorable!


----------



## fjm

That's why I like the IKEA baby toys - they are designed for babies to chew, so are much safer than most dog toys!


----------



## poodlemum82

I dont want her chewing anything soft at all, Im a MASSIVE teddy bear fan so i want to stay away from teddy bears all together....ive decied to change her name (and because ive only had her a week i wasnt totally liking chloe (i calling her Cinderella) but thanks for the suggestions and yes thats Her!! thanks for the ideas!!


----------



## CT Girl

I have Mickey Mouse body parts- hands, feet ect. They squeak and Swizzle loves them. Those were from Disney but I have found lots of great toys at Marshall's and TJ Maxx.


----------



## vegas

Can I revive this thread? I'm planning ahead for my toy poodle puppy, and I am worried about toy safety. The only toy I feel sure of is the basic puppy Kong. With anything else, I worry about the puppy choking or swallowing something dangerous, like squeakers, stuffing, or bits of plastic.

How can I tell which toys are safe? Can you tell me any specifics about the toys you consider safe and unsafe?


----------



## fjm

I think the key thing is to differentiate between toys you can let a puupy chew with supervision, and those that are reasonably safe to leave them with unsupervised. Toy puppies are not usually power chewers, s they are slower to destroy well made toys than bigger pups, but even so I would not leave any puppy alone with a soft toy or anything that could be shredded - as you say, the safest thing is probably a puppy Kong. For other toys, I prefer the ones that have passed all the necessary certification tests to be safe for human babies (CE scheme in the UK) - that means they have no eyes or other hard bits that can be chewed off and swallowed, etc, etc. Even so they will probably be de-stuffed in the end, so need watching. Having said that, the IKEA mice and rats have stood up well to puppy play, as have a couple of very well made knitted Christmas puddings that I expected to be destroyed within days!

For a very safe toy for a non-power chewer, try plaiting and knotting some lengths of fleece fabric - your pup will enjoy it just as much as the very beautiful and expensive ones with faces and hats!


----------



## glorybeecosta

poodlemum82 I also collect teddy bears and my girls have their own bears, and never touch mine. Their toys are in their toy box in the living room and that is all they ever go to. Some of my bears sit on the floor, I trained them to leave it.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

fjm said:


> I think the key thing is to differentiate between toys you can let a puupy chew with supervision, and those that are reasonably safe to leave them with unsupervised. Toy puppies are not usually power chewers, s they are slower to destroy well made toys than bigger pups, but even so I would not leave any puppy alone with a soft toy or anything that could be shredded - as you say, the safest thing is probably a puppy Kong. For other toys, I prefer the ones that have passed all the necessary certification tests to be safe for human babies (CE scheme in the UK) - that means they have no eyes or other hard bits that can be chewed off and swallowed, etc, etc. Even so they will probably be de-stuffed in the end, so need watching. Having said that, the IKEA mice and rats have stood up well to puppy play, as have a couple of very well made knitted Christmas puddings that I expected to be destroyed within days!
> 
> For a very safe toy for a non-power chewer, try plaiting and knotting some lengths of fleece fabric - your pup will enjoy it just as much as the very beautiful and expensive ones with faces and hats!



Yes, the only things I would leave a puppy unsupervised with would be a Kong or a large bully stick.
But you do quickly learn a new puppies play style and what they are prone to do. Unless a toy is made very shoddy, I have honestly never had a single toy destroyed by my toys. I just filter out and get rid of the ones that they don't like every so often or there would be mountains of toys around here.
A teddy bear that Timi loves was a favorite of Taylee and Tangee's when they were babies 10 or more years ago - that is how long toys last around here!


----------



## hopetocurl

Willow has loved her Chewbacca from Petco... He takes a lot of abuse...and humping. I also got a treat ball that she loves to eat from. And a small cat toy...it is green/black.


----------



## N2Mischief

hopetocurl said:


> Willow has loved her Chewbacca from Petco... He takes a lot of abuse...and humping. I also got a treat ball that she loves to eat from. And a small cat toy...it is green/black.












Like this???


----------



## Tiny Poodles

N2Mischief said:


> View attachment 302602
> 
> 
> 
> Like this???



Timi has one too - she loves hairy toys, Chewy and some of those furry west paw toys are her favorites.


----------

